# CSLB Private number



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Needed to talk to a real person at CSLB.....1800 321 2752. but here's the secret code when you reach the teleprompter......1, 2, then 9.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> Needed to talk to a real person at CSLB.....1800 321 2752. but here's the secret code when you reach the teleprompter......1, 2, then 9.


It's not so private anymore...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Needed to talk to a real person at CSLB.....1800 321 2752. but here's the secret code when you reach the teleprompter......1, 2, then 9.


im dumb,wonderin what CSLB is????don't have a clue????


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

sparky said:


> im dumb,wonderin what CSLB is????don't have a clue????


California State Licence Board

http://www.cslb.ca.gov/

Mark


----------

